
Riffing on `interpose` implementations in Ruby - gk1
http://www.virtuouscode.com/2017/08/02/riffing-on-interpose-in-ruby/
======
maxscam
i think refinements work on older versions than 2.4.0, not sure exactly when
but i think its anything greater than 2

